# Is this a Panda cory?



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Pretty sure it is, but I need catfish person to confirm it for me, they look like the one's I googled but slightly different black patches.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Not sure what kind it is but can pretty much say that it is not a panda


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

ah. you got the only one at Rogers. He has been there for a while now. pretty sure he is virginiae


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Corydoras duplicareus


as far as i can tell


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

aka adolfoi cory


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Corydoras Virginiae


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i second the adolfi


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Do you have a side shot? Otherwise looks like virginiae to me.

Corydoras virginiae


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Corydoras virginiae. good find at rogers.
Corydoras virginiae • Callichthyidae • Cat-eLog • PlanetCatfish

it most resembles the fish in this picture, a very healthy looking c.virginiae:
Corydoras virginiae • Callichthyidae • Cat-eLog Image 7 • PlanetCatfish


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

its Virginiae. I saw the fish in person but did not pick it up over a month ago.

There was only one that came with the corydoras julii and corydoras leopardus (long nose julii)

Adolfoi and duplicareus are 2 different species. duplicareus has very wide black line. adolfoi has a thin toothpick black line

adolfoi
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=1


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

yeah. i saw it a month ago also in the pleco/neon (near the eco-complete/substrate shelves). was thinking of picking those lil ones up. but was able to resist. glad they found a good home


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

oh. they had more? I would have gotten them over the leopardus. I only saw one


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

yeah. reason i didn't pick up the three that i saw was that the group wasn't big enough


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

3 is a little thin. lol I never did like mixing and matching corydoras. Long ago, when I mixed them, they didn't school together and end up being a loner.. 

Let me know if you come across some wild gossei in BC or long nose cory.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

i'll keep an eye out there in the LFS for ya. 
this is what i want in the future, if i decide to MTS it.
Corydoras oiapoquensis • Callichthyidae • Cat-eLog • PlanetCatfish

(sorry to highjack this thread, this should be in the catfish section)


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I actually bought this one in the pic. and 2 others from a LFS in Langley a year ago. I was under the impression they were Panda's. Now I got the right name for them. Thank you everyone for your input. Cheers Laurie


----------

